# Where is UK VFS in Dubai?!?



## iMss2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi to all,

I'd like to kindly ask anyone in Dubai to confirm if UK VFS in Dubai is still in Burjuman Business Tower?

I tried to google it but I saw the address of Dubai application centre in WAFI MALL and this made me really confused 

I used to be based in Dubai and back in 2008 when I applied for my UK visa, I went to Burjuman Business Tower and UK VFS was located there.

I need this info pls...can someone kindly let me know if the office has now been moved to Wafi or it's still in Burjuman?

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

It is in Wafi, or at least was last September


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iMss2 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I'd like to kindly ask anyone in Dubai to confirm if UK VFS in Dubai is still in Burjuman Business Tower?
> 
> ...


Sometimes, offices move locations. 

UK Visa Information - UAE - Visa application centre(s)


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

iMss2 said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I'd like to kindly ask anyone in Dubai to confirm if UK VFS in Dubai is still in Burjuman Business Tower?
> 
> ...


Its in Wafi Mall center .


----------



## iMss2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot Tropicana! This explains the address in their website. Thanks for confirming.

Do you know by any chance if the Burjuman one no longer exist or both Wafi & Burjuman are still UK VFS offices? 

Thats the confusion that I have hence I ask  and I'm hoping for someone who have used UK VFS in Dubai to help me out


----------



## iMss2 (Sep 14, 2011)

M.Sharaf said:


> Its in Wafi Mall center .


Ok, thanks Sharaf


----------

